
NPM GitHub closing “support” issues if inactive longer than 3 days - devwastaken
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/161832149430/npm-the-npm-github-issue-tracker-and-you
======
devwastaken
One such issue:
[https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/14185](https://github.com/npm/npm/issues/14185)

